# Name Changed!



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Today, I legally changed my name. I didn't initially do it when we got divorced, because I didn't want to go back to my maiden name, and I didn't know what I wanted instead. 

After thinking about it...I dropped the last name completely, and turned my middle name into my last name. 

And I feel great. I actually teared up when the judge ruled on it. I feel amazing. 

Like...it's over. It's really over. I can move on.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wish I could convince my x to change her name. Congrats to your new start


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay!! Congrats!

I remember that feeling very well. I included my name change back to my maiden name in the divorce decree, and I remember how good it felt walking out of court with a new "old" name 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats. I changed back to my maiden name and I felt so relieved!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, you had to have a judge rule on that?? All I had to do was go through the social security office. 

Congrats on the new name!


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I did. But that was because, I didn't do it as part of the divorce decree. At the time we got the divorce, I was in shock about the whole thing, and really couldn't decide what I wanted to do. I just knew I didn't want to go back to my maiden name. 

I kind of like this better, because my ex doesn't know anything about it. I mean I'm sure he'll hear. I did, after all, make an announcement on facebook. He's blocked, but we have a lot of mutual friends. Eventually the news will trickle to him. I mean his mother and brother are friends on Facebook. So they know as well. But he had nothing to do with it, and i don't have to deal with him and his opinions.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats...

Do what makes you feel good.. As long as its not illegal


----------

